# We found the one!



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Hallelujah! We have found our forever groomer, she's AMAZING! I didn't know if anyone would be able to fix the mess the other lady made, but she did and Sophie looks so freaking adorable! She let me stay and watch the whole time, and I can tell it was a much better experience for her, she was so much happier when we left there. She completely understood what I was trying to say. And she actually appreciated my list and how specific I was, she said its harder to get what people want when they're non-specific. I will never use another groomer again. I didn't realize how hard it would be to find a groomer I liked, but I'm so happy I don't have to play the guessing game anymore. But it won't let me post pictures from my iPhone! Anyone know how to fix that so I can show how beautiful she is?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Awesome. Now, we need pics. What do you mean it won't let you post pics? What do you see?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So happy you found someone new....can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> Awesome. Now, we need pics. What do you mean it won't let you post pics? What do you see?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


When I try to upload the picture from my phone I get a 'System message' that says "this is not a valid image file"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh, seems like a problem with the app. I asked because I get those too sometimes. Usually clears up on it's own (or I restart the app/my phone). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

opcorn:Can't wait to see photos!! opcorn:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Great news!! Can't wait for pix..


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Here are the pictures! I really hope this works, I've ne'er used photo bucket through my phone before. She looks so pretty and the pink toy is her new toy, squeakers. She loves her squeakers


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Didn't work


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I can see them and I'm on my phone. 

This app sure is weird. I get tempted to buy the paid version to remove the ads but then I imagine it being buggy too and that would just be even more annoying. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh, and she does look really pretty!! Ashley, she's starting to get her adult look. I think all puppies look the same but the more they grow up the more they get their distinct 'looks'. 

She is so pretty and so cute. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

The haircut looks great! She looks so tiny with her haircut


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

I can't see the pix :huh: , but congrats on finding a great groomer! It's such a hard search!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Boo! I can't see the pictures on my iPhone. But I am so glad that you found a groomer you love!!!


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

I can see the pictures on my iPhone. She is so adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow! She looks amazing!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

For those of you who can't see the other pictures, I'm finally on my computer and able to post them! I really need to start using my camera to take pictures instead of my phone, but here's Sophie's new do! 
























And an extra one of her playing with her new toy Sqeakers. I brought this home for her Sunday when she was more upset than usual about me leaving. She felt much better when I came home with a new toy for her and she loves her Squeakers.








And now she's napping next to me on the couch. I don't blame her, this has been a very long ordeal. But now momma knows better, just because someone says they have 10 years of experience, doesn't mean they have more talent cutting hair than a 2 year old with a pair of scissors :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Awww she looks adorable!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow, she does look fabulous. What a cute cut...congrats on finding a great groomer.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Cute!! Glad you found someone you like.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I really like the new do!! :wub::wub:


----------



## Xewqa's mum (Feb 6, 2013)

Well I will take your word for it. So glad you found a great groomer. Like hairdressers they are a nightmare to find a good one and when you do they are solid gold ;-)


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

She looks adorable!!! I'm so glad you found this groomer.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She looks beautiful in her haircut! The groomer did a great job! I am sure she even looked cute in her bad haircut...after all, you can't hide cuteness!


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

She looks adorable!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Thats awesome news!!!!!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

What a relief to find a great groomer! She looks adorable : )


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Sophie looks amazing! Her face reminds me so much of my Kelly. And the haircut turned out very beautiful


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

She is lovely! It is fantastic to find a good groomer!
I did the "bad" route @ HH and missed my Greek groomer so much. I am getting scared now of moving to Vienna---vets, groomers, dog pharmacy, etc. Oh Weh!


----------

